# Bifen I/T



## Jespinoza (Aug 11, 2021)

After use of Bifen i/t in March, should I use different modes of action to avoid any resistance? If so what would be a good insecticide?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jespinoza said:


> After use of Bifen i/t in March, should I use different modes of action to avoid any resistance? If so what would be a good insecticide?


Moved to Pest Control.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jespinoza said:


> After use of Bifen i/t in March, should I use different modes of action to avoid any resistance? If so what would be a good insecticide?


Just keep using Bifen every month, I have been using it for years in my lawn and haven't noticed any less resistance.


----------

